# Furry Hate (Mail)



## VX666 (Nov 15, 2019)

Okay, so not sure how to approach this or where to post this so I'll start off here. Attn mods, please edit/move or do what you feel is appropriate.

I searched online and surprisingly I found very little on "Furry Hate", I'm not sure if it's a thing but I found a few references to it.

A bit of background ; I never considered myself a hard core "furry fan", and I'm not quite as involved in the "fandom" as most and I rarely talk about it but I don't keep it a secret from others either. I do work on various characters in the industry and some have fan pages online, lately we have been getting fan (hate) mail.

I won't post it because I feel it's too vulgar and there isn't much point as we have probably seen ethnic, racial, sexual, etc forms of hate (mail).

The topics I wanted to go over are;

1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?

2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?

3. Why / what are the reasons people hate furries?

4. Real life "hate crimes" against furries, is this a real thing and how prevailant is it?
         4b. concealed carry for fursuiting? (maybe a separate topic).


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 15, 2019)

My hate is sealed within 3 keys and 5 doors
Conscience
Morale and Respect


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 15, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> My hate is sealed within 3 keys and 5 doors
> Conscience
> Morale and Respect


"Do what you gotta do, just don't mess with me, I won't mess with you"
that's my motto


----------



## Kinare (Nov 15, 2019)

*1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?*
In general, I don't come across it much, but I also don't come across furries mentioned much outside of the community. That said, in my personal experience, I'm finding more and more streamers lately that I had liked are very open about their detest for furries, some even going so far as to use the word "hate". Whenever I happen upon somewhere that furries are mentioned it's followed by a bunch of ignorant turds grouping up to sing their hate proudly and those are the vast majority. Only once did I find a streamer I was watching who was asked about it and admitted they didn't know much about furries and preferred not to comment.

*2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?*
Yes, hating furries is absolutely a thing. I would not compare it to racism or sexism in severity, but it is the same in that all 3 are groups of people who are hated because of ignorance.

*3. Why / what are the reasons people hate furries?*
"Animal fuckers" - that's what they think we all are. If they for some reason don't think that, they at least think we all dress up as our fursonas and participate in orgies. One streamer did simply say "they creep me out" and didn't really give specifics, so meh.

*4. Real life "hate crimes" against furries, is this a real thing and how prevalent is it?*
I honestly have no idea, and I'm gonna stay far away from the 2nd part of this question... x.x'


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 15, 2019)

*1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?*

Pretty popular but it doesn't go beyond "Jesus Christ, I hate furries, they are super obnoxious and weird/perverts"

*2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?
*
Like racial and sexual hate? No...
*
3. Why / what are the reasons people hate furries?
*
For several reasons, the most popular being overexposure (same thing happened to MLP, Minecraft and Undertale) and individuals in the community who give a bad name to us, you know, the people that groom children on discord and the people that are actually into irl animals 
*
4. Real life "hate crimes" against furries, is this a real thing and how prevailant is it?
*
Never heard of something like that, sorry


----------



## Alison Savros (Nov 15, 2019)

Kinare said:


> *1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?*
> In general, I don't come across it much, but I also don't come across furries mentioned much outside of the community. That said, in my personal experience, I'm finding more and more streamers lately that I had liked are very open about their detest for furries, some even going so far as to use the word "hate". Whenever I happen upon somewhere that furries are mentioned it's followed by a bunch of ignorant turds grouping up to sing their hate proudly and those are the vast majority. Only once did I find a streamer I was watching who was asked about it and admitted they didn't know much about furries and preferred not to comment.
> 
> *2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?*
> ...


Well, since furries can be children, that means he's creeped out by little kids, which makes me laugh because it shows how cowardly the antis' are.


----------



## VX666 (Nov 15, 2019)

Found the story of the has atrack, appearently it was at Midwest FurFest


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 15, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> It happened one time at a furry convention. It was a gas attack where someone mixed chlorine and ammonia and attempted to poison people. Look it up, that actually happened. Search "furry gas attack" and you'll find it


How are you sure it was a hate crime if there weren't any arrests nor suspects? As far we know it could have been an accident provoked by an attendee, and if I remember correctly there actually was a post circulating around where an attendee was asking for cleaning products to get rid of a juice stain from his fursuit, he could have mixed bleach with something else by accident


----------



## Filter (Nov 15, 2019)

Kids might try to pull your tail, so it's a good idea to bring a handler rather than fursuit alone. That's just kids doing stupid things though.

Furry hate seems like mostly an "internet tough guy" thing. Not something that you should expect to experience very often in real life, if at all. Sure, some people might think you're a little weird, but that's their problem and doesn't put you in much physical danger.


Real life furry haters apparently exist, but they come across as the scumbags that they are. Here's an example:






If you're harassed, ask your handler to record the incident on video. Don't hesitate to report it to the police. Criminal behavior is criminal behavior. There are laws in real life to help protect people and their property.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Nov 16, 2019)

I've never gotten hate for being a furry.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 16, 2019)

Alison Savros said:


> Well, since furries can be children, that means he's creeped out by little kids, which makes me laugh because it shows how cowardly the antis' are.



Oh i really love how anti's ignore the 12 - 19 section of the fandom to cry how adults are neckbeards.



Kinare said:


> *1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?*
> In general, I don't come across it much, but I also don't come across furries mentioned much outside of the community. That said, in my personal experience, I'm finding more and more streamers lately that I had liked are very open about their detest for furries, some even going so far as to use the word "hate". Whenever I happen upon somewhere that furries are mentioned it's followed by a bunch of ignorant turds grouping up to sing their hate proudly and those are the vast majority. Only once did I find a streamer I was watching who was asked about it and admitted they didn't know much about furries and preferred not to comment.
> 
> *2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?*
> ...



Streamers/Youtubers are horrid for just being ignorant for no good reason. I find it funny how they see nothing wrong just hating them without knowing what the fandom is about, But meltdown when gaming has another controversy that get newsworthy. Also that Hellbent dude admitted he assumes all furry cons are sex pits and uses rainfurrest as to why with no clue at how dumb he sounds.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 16, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> How are you sure it was a hate crime if there weren't any arrests nor suspects? As far we know it could have been an accident provoked by an attendee, and if I remember correctly there actually was a post circulating around where an attendee was asking for cleaning products to get rid of a juice stain from his fursuit, he could have mixed bleach with something else by accident



I looked it up and the authorities described it as a deliberate criminal act. However there's no indication they ever found out who was responsible. 

So it is unclear what the motivation for the crime is, but the authorities did not believe it was an accident. 
www.vice.com: The Unsolved Case of the Gas Attack at a Furry Convention


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 16, 2019)

Regardless of what your interests are, there's going to be people out there shitting on it. I think it's silly to get all worked up over sweaty guys chasing a ball, but for some reason soccer is SRS BSNS to soccer fans. (More seriously, no hate on sports fans, I just don't get the big deal.) I wouldn't focus so much on "why do people hate furries?" anyway; the more pertinent question is probably "what makes this person feel like they need to share their opinion with you?" I'm not going to go out of my way to tell soccer fans that I think their hobby makes no sense, because whatever floats their boat, really. 

So just... remember that people who feel the need to email you to tell you how terrible furries are, probably are just insecure in themselves. Them doing that says more about them than it does about you. Most people don't give enough fucks to do more than casually avoid furries, at most.



CrookedCroc said:


> How are you sure it was a hate crime if there weren't any arrests nor suspects? As far we know it could have been an accident provoked by an attendee, and if I remember correctly there actually was a post circulating around where an attendee was asking for cleaning products to get rid of a juice stain from his fursuit, he could have mixed bleach with something else by accident


While I personally doubt it was a hate crime _per se_, and more likely a stupid prank that turned out to be more dangerous than intended (whether by an attendee or an outsider) - because sometimes people do fluffbrained things with serious consequences without thinking it through, I find it highly unlikely that it would have been related to someone trying to clean their fursuit.

Not only is there law enforcement's conclusion, as @Fallowfox referred to, but there is the fact that the origin of the gas was in a hallway or stairwell or similar, not a private room. I have never, ever, heard of anyone trying to clean their suit outside of their own room or at _least_ in the fursuit lounge. It would be a silly thing to do, quite frankly. (Also, I'm not an expert, but bleach seems like a bad combination with faux fur, in the first place, just for the integrity of the suit.)


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 17, 2019)

Well... I feel like this might be a good place to post, since I'm not actually a member of the fandom, so a slight outside view might be a good thing?



VX666 said:


> 1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?


Not very, but not too  rare either.
So-o-o, I'm not a furry. And I don't have furry friends. I don't even personally know *a *furry. Shrug. But I know that many people from my circle love to hate furries, however, not as much as I expected. I would expect at least half of these nerds to hate on 'em (you? which should I use here - I'm confused), or none at all. I'd say that maybe one in five people  hates furries, but one in a hundred is bloody serious about it.



VX666 said:


> 2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?


Absolutely not.



VX666 said:


> 3. Why / what are the reasons people hate furries?


I said it once, I said it twice, and I'll be saying it for a very long time: they just want on a bandwagon. It seems that hating furries is fashionable, and most people I know when asked about their so-called hate, don't actually know why they hate furries. It's like smoking: "Cool kids do that, so should I."
Though many people here say "they think of us as animal fuckers", never in my life I have met anyone who'd name that as a reason. Come on, guys, people know it's fckng *fiction*!



VX666 said:


> 4. Real life "hate crimes" against furries, is this a real thing and how prevailant is it?
> 4b. concealed carry for fursuiting? (maybe a separate topic).


Never really heard of them, but that doesn't say anything. I don't think that... there are specifically furry hate-crimes... I guess my stance is that if someone chooses to attack such a small and fairly innocent group of people (like what they gonna do? make your kids like cats more? force them to go to a zoo? you cannot even apply the gay "they'll turn my kid" prejudice here), this someone is just looking for something to attack. They don't really hate the group, they just need something to hate. They need an outlet. And there's some dude with fox ears who just happened to be in a wrong place at a wrong time.
As for fursuits, you *should *conceal them! I mean, they worth a ton, better keep them as much out of elements as you can. I'm not even sure how to transport them... But I also think that it's a good idea for anyone who feels uncomfortable being stared at.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 17, 2019)

kevintheradioguy said:


> I said it once, I said it twice, and I'll be saying it for a very long time: they just want on a bandwagon. It seems that hating furries is fashionable, and most people I know when asked about their so-called hate, don't actually know why they hate furries. It's like smoking: "Cool kids do that, so should I."
> Though many people here say "they think of us as animal fuckers", never in my life I have met anyone who'd name that as a reason. Come on, guys, people know it's fckng *fiction*!


I think the "animal fucker" thing comes out when (and basically only when) someone wants to smear a specific individual. I had a classmate in sequential arts school, who was friendly to my face, but talked shit about me behind my back, and this included trying to turn people against me.

Notably, she called my boyfriend at the time (they knew each other before she and I became classmates) to tell him about the adult art she'd seen on my VCL account. He'd already seen it, of course, being furry himself. She also left an anonymous comment on an art LiveJournal post of mine basically saying something about me drawing bestiality (because anthro animals are still animals?) and tried to push the idea that I was supposedly into bestiality with the other people in my class that both she and I interacted the most with. They dismissed it as bullshit, and rightly so.

She wasn't, to the best of my knowledge, ever a "furry hater" - she just happened to decide to try to get people to dislike me. I personally think this is the kind of reason these arguments get brought up, more than anything else.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 17, 2019)

kevintheradioguy said:


> Though many people here say "they think of us as animal fuckers", never in my life I have met anyone who'd name that as a reason. Come on, guys, people know it's fckng *fiction*!


It's not so fiction anymore. Search up a furry known as "Kero the Wolf" and the "zoosadists". I can't post anything here cause the stuff there will get me banned here. This doesn't help either: 2016/2017 child abuse arrests - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia. 

Again, I know it's only a few bad apples but an outsider looking in will attribute the actions of the few onto the entirety of the community. Basically, "this person of this group did this so ergo all people of that group do this".


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 17, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think the "animal fucker" thing comes out when (and basically only when) someone wants to smear a specific individual.


Well, I mean... fair enough. I think I was called something like this by a friend during an argument (furfucker or something along those lines), as he met me at the time in my life when I took a lot of furry commissions, and he must've thought I was a furry. Which emphasises your point, but I blissfully forgot about it up until now.




TheCynicalViet said:


> It's not so fiction anymore. Search up a furry known as "Kero the Wolf" and the "zoosadists".


Thank you, I know of those. But you mistake individuals for groups. In this matter, you can say all Russians are serial killers because of Chicotillo, or all hotel owners are torturers because H.H. Holmes was one. Everyone knows it's bs. I mean it. Everyone knows to differentiate an asshole person from a fandom. However dumb you want others to be, they aren't *that*. They really, really aren't C:


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 17, 2019)

kevintheradioguy said:


> Thank you, I know of those. But you mistake individuals for groups. In this matter, you can say all Russians are serial killers because of Chicotillo, or all hotel owners are torturers because H.H. Holmes was one. Everyone knows it's bs. I mean it. Everyone knows to differentiate an asshole person from a fandom. However dumb you want others to be, they aren't *that*. They really, really aren't C:



Also the type of people he assumes are just assholes online which makes wonder what some are doing that all non-furs are that ignorant IRL. Everyone knows what trope the furry fandom is based on, Your just seen as a another fantasy fan. Also sites like Something Awful, 4chan are just seen as self unaware troll pits than something waste effort posting on. Since they got dumped hard when new forums/social media showed up, that didn't lose their shit over furries outside of generic online troll's.


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 17, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> Also the type of people he assumes are just assholes online which makes wonder what some are doing that all non-furs are that ignorant IRL.


I guess to this I can say "read earlier reply to question 4 and 3". Bandwagons and because it's the internet fashion to hate on furries. And because some people need something to hate, and they just picked the group.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 17, 2019)

kevintheradioguy said:


> Thank you, I know of those. But you mistake individuals for groups. In this matter, you can say all Russians are serial killers because of Chicotillo, or all hotel owners are torturers because H.H. Holmes was one. Everyone knows it's bs. I mean it. Everyone knows to differentiate an asshole person from a fandom. However dumb you want others to be, they aren't *that*. They really, really aren't C:


No, you're wrong, people are that dumb. Give anybody the benefit of the doubt, and 9 out 10 times, they'll prove you wrong. If 1 furry out of 100 was found out to have abused animals, then people will think that the other 99 will have participated because that's just human nature. This is tribalism and it's deeply embedded into people to assume the worst in people in order to validate their negative assumptions of said people. That's how people work. That how you and me work.


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Nov 17, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Give anybody the benefit of the doubt, and 9 out 10 times, they'll prove you wrong.


Well, an expected coincidence, since I'm sure you are wrong c: I do give them a benefit of a doubt - second, third, tenth chances - and those 9 out of 10 do not disappoint. But then, I'm quite old by web standards, and lack the edges to see the world in dark tones all the time, so it's easier not to focus on negatives at all times.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 17, 2019)

kevintheradioguy said:


> Well, an expected coincidence, since I'm sure you are wrong c: I do give them a benefit of a doubt - second, third, tenth chances - and those 9 out of 10 do not disappoint.


 You must be some sort of saint. Or maybe, I'm just really irritable.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 17, 2019)

TheCynicalViet said:


> You must be some sort of saint. Or maybe, I'm just really irritable.


Or both.  

People fear what they don't understand.  And Furries are not easily understandable and exist as fringe still.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 17, 2019)

*1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?*

It's not something I've experienced.
*
2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?

*A few popufurs have youtube videos where they read hate mail so I suppose it exists, but I'm highly confident they were all from trolls.

*3. Why / what are the reasons people hate furries?
*
 Mistakenly think it's nothing more than a fetish or involves sexual activity with actual animals.  It's unusual.

*4. Real life "hate crimes" against furries, is this a real thing and how prevailant is it?*

 Furries are not legally classified as a protected class of people (nor should they be), so I don't believe a crime against a furry could be elevated to "hate crime" status.

*4b. concealed carry for fursuiting? (maybe a separate topic).*

  Only if you think your assailant would be polite enough to wait while you unsuited to get access your weapon.


----------



## Troj (Nov 17, 2019)

There are Internet forums where you'll be run out on a rail for being furry. Furries have long been one of the safe and favorite punching bags on the Internet and in a number of geek circles.  I know people who've been criticized or sometimes, rejected by friends, acquaintances, family members, or colleagues for being furries, and I even know people for whom being furry played a role in them being fired from jobs.

While fursuiting, I've had a beer bottle chucked at me from a car, and I've had people scream obscene and vicious things at me and other fursuiters. One acquaintance was shoved against a wall in a public restroom and verbally threatened. I reckon there are some thoroughly-unhinged people who'll eagerly lash out under the guise of "protecting the children" or "protecting the community."

I do, however, think it's getting better! I'm part of several non-furry discussion groups online where several members are open furries, and where people have been called out for making lazy or mean-spirited anti-furry remarks. Out in the real world, I'm encountering more and more (usually younger) people who are open and nonchalant about being furries. Furries are also increasingly accepted (or at the very least, tolerated) at non-geek cons. Increasingly, when I go out in fursuit, I meet normies who actually have a positive impression of the fandom. Media coverage of the fandom has become more positive and more accurate as of late.

I've talked about this at length before, but I reckon some people hate furries because:

1) We're "weird"
2) We're both literally _and_ figuratively "gay." The idea of men dressing up as cute animals triggers some people's homophobic and misogynistic tendencies, as well as their hang-ups around gender roles
3) They assume furries are pedophiles and/or zoophiles
4) They assume that furries are all about fursuit sex and related kinks
5) Some furries can be undeniably "cringey," geeky, or awkward
6) Some furries are annoyingly outspoken about being furries
7) They're understandably disgusted or disturbed by all or some of the fandom's porn, erotica, and fetish art
8) Seeing someone walk around in a "silly" costume and behave in a "cringey" manner triggers their own insecurities around being seen and judged, which they then project outward as contempt, disgust, and anger
9) They are afraid or anxious about people wearing masks or otherwise concealing their identities, and assume nefarious intent
10) They assume furries are necessarily therians or otherkin (not that it's okay to hate on therians or otherkin, either, mind you)

To each their own, but I'd tend to discourage most folks from fursuiting while armed. It got one person famously banned from Anthrocon, and could actually increase, rather than decrease, risk in various situations. In a pinch, a benign item or accessory that could be employed as a defensive weapon might be a safer, smarter option---say, like a cane or a walking stick.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 27, 2019)

@Troj I'm not sure where you are getting the idea that furry hate has improved, because it has gotten worse again.

Let me start with the popular cartoon pilot, Bluehilda. Many people light this animated short for its exaggerated animation and its over-the-top characters, but another reason people like this animation... Is because about very insulting "joke" it made about furries. Similar comments were made in the show the Guild. I never watched season 5 because I was so disgusted by the things they said in season 4 about furries. They weren't even jokes, they just nonchalantly insulted furries.

Let me also state some other thing.

-Rainfurrest is a go to example for when people want to insult furry conventions, even though it's one example and by far one of the worst, but many people treat it as if it's every Furry Convention ever.
- this one game player furry who won a game tournament a while ago whose Name Escapes Me made a very political speech that pissed a lot of people off. Everyone seems to hate him now. I assure you, were he not a furry, he would not get half as much hate.
- that one quote on quote acts furry who made a batshit tirade against the furry community. A lot of people I know treat his video like it is the fucking Bible.

Can you think of any situations where upperi gets famous and is well-liked by most people? I honestly believe you can't, because to a lot of people, if you are a furry, you are a bad person. Furry hate is not dead and it isn't dying either.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2019)

Troj said:


> I'd tend to discourage most folks from fursuiting while armed.



I didn't notice that suggestion in the OP. Goodness gracious!


----------



## VX666 (Nov 28, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I didn't notice that suggestion in the OP. Goodness gracious!



Well having limited visibility and huge paws aren't helpful in using anythi g to defend yourself but what about a handler / escort?


----------



## Troj (Nov 28, 2019)

While having a _competent and responsible _armed handler is certainly preferable to being armed yourself, it still could potentially create problems and drama, depending.

But, I foresee fewer problems with a handler carrying something like pepper spray than them carrying a knife or a gun.

There will _always_ be haters, bigots, and jerks in the world, but I'd say things are gradually getting better, because I've started to encounter more and more people who have a positive opinion of the furry fandom, and I've started to see more positive media portrayals of furries, like Lisa Ling's "This is Life," or the adorable conversation between two characters on "NCIS: Los Angeles." Several prominent geek and online celebs have also come out as furry, furry-friendly, or fur-curious in the past few years, too.

I reckon we should use the average person as our barometer of social acceptance, and not the Trumpsters, angry incels, shrill SJWs, edgy middle-schoolers, bigots, trolls, violent psychopaths, or all-around jerks who hate everything and everyone anyway.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 28, 2019)

This thread reminds me of a troll that came here once. He had bling bling as his pfp and it was pretty fun to talk to him. Sadly i think he was banned.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Nov 28, 2019)

Tyno said:


> This thread reminds me of a troll that came here once. He had bling bling as his pfp and it was pretty fun to talk to him. Sadly i think he was banned.


Wait really? Well i wish i could've seen that then.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 28, 2019)

VX666 said:


> Well having limited visibility and huge paws aren't helpful in using anythi g to defend yourself but what about a handler / escort?



My first concern isn't that fursuit paws would make somebody less capable to defend themselves. 

My first concern is that any fursuiter irresponsible enough to do this could end up hurting somebody else. It's a very dangerous idea.


----------



## Tyno (Nov 28, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Wait really? Well i wish i could've seen that then.


hopefully he found susan...


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 28, 2019)

Apart from the occasional idiots in the forums that get quickly ejected and banned by the mods, I see very little direct furry hate.

From what I have seen it would appear that it is more prevalent in the USA. But that is only going on from the occasional dumpster fire going on on Twitter about furry hate. As I mentioned what I have seen is not the actual original comments that sparked the fire.

So it may well be that in western Europe may well less likely to encounter problems. And more often I find people more intrigued as to "what's a furry" when talking to them.

I am aware of one localised issue over this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 28, 2019)

Most of my experience with "furry hate" has been posts in online groups, made by basement-dwellers who like to talk a tough game on the computer, but who would piss their pants before actually getting into a real life confrontation with anyone.

They're really not worth the time or effort to "fight"


----------



## Necro_Beasty (Nov 28, 2019)

The kind of people who think all furries / scalies are animal fuckers are the same people that think clowns eat children in my mind. Is it possible an individual does it? Yeah. Do they all do it? Of course they don't. It's a stupid and ignorant assumption.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 28, 2019)

Necro_Beasty said:


> The kind of people who think all furries / scalies are animal fuckers are the same people that think clowns eat children in my mind. Is it possible an individual does it? Yeah. Do they all do it? Of course they don't. It's a stupid and ignorant assumption.



Wait, so you're telling me that not all clowns eat children and that children don't have any natural predators?

My entire life has been a lie.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Nov 29, 2019)

Necro_Beasty said:


> The kind of people who think all furries / scalies are animal fuckers are the same people that think clowns eat children in my mind. Is it possible an individual does it? Yeah. Do they all do it? Of course they don't. It's a stupid and ignorant assumption.



Those are the same morons who see nothing wrong making baseless arguments they can't back without using a super small minority. What funny when you use the same logic on there hobbies if there a another hobby member cue meltdowns and I'm done replying.


----------



## Spatel (Nov 29, 2019)

VX666 said:


> Okay, so not sure how to approach this or where to post this so I'll start off here. Attn mods, please edit/move or do what you feel is appropriate.
> 
> 1. How prevalent is "furry hate"?



It's a common thing and there are enclaves of the internet where it's the dominant/default view, though it is less bad now than it was 15 years ago. Most furries live in a bubble, surrounded only by other furries or people who are cool with them. There is a fairly passionate vocal minority on the internet that has a range of strong views on furries.



> 2. Is "furry hate" a "thing", meaning is it a class defined and distinct enough like say racial or sexual hate?



Yes, absolutely.



> 3. Why / what are the reasons people hate furries?



Some think we're sexual predators, some think we're just weirdos who are too aggressive and pushy about our interests in the public sphere. Some, particularly in other weird fandoms (weebs), bash furries as a form of denial/compensation over their own weirdness. There are negative stereotypes about furries being lazy, unable to hold down jobs, juvenile acting adults.



> 4. Real life "hate crimes" against furries, is this a real thing and how prevailant is it?
> 4b. concealed carry for fursuiting? (maybe a separate topic).



In theory it could happen but the elements of society that might take it that far largely don't know about it. I will say anecdotally, I faced a much worse reaction from telling my parents I was a furry, compared to telling them I was bi (they were very surprised but cool with it), or telling them I was trans (a huge stumbling block for my mother, who is rather transphobic, but still not as bad as being a furry).

A lot of furries are also queer, and absolutely a target for hate crimes already. I think the pink pistol approach is a good one, honestly.


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 3, 2019)

Furry hate is real and most of it is caused by lack of education and ignorance. I got into a debate on a Reddit sub about it not too long ago.

The general public is under the impression that being a furry means you believe you're actually an animal, dress up as said animal and partake in...extremely illegal and devious activities. Those "activities" also include the making and distributing of pornographic material which is undeniably true, but not to any greater extent than any other genre of that type of media. According to the vast majority of the people against furries on the Reddit thread, their hatred for the fandom is almost entirely based on the illusion that being a furry = beastiality and that furries are responsible for children being exposed to sexualized cartoon animals, therefore encouraging beastiality.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 3, 2019)

DeVille said:


> Furry hate is real and most of it is caused by lack of education and ignorance. I got into a debate on a Reddit sub about it not too long ago.
> 
> The general public is under the impression that being a furry means you believe you're actually an animal, dress up as said animal and partake in...extremely illegal and devious activities. Those "activities" also include the making and distributing of pornographic material which is undeniably true, but not to any greater extent than any other genre of that type of media. According to the vast majority of the people against furries on the Reddit thread, their hatred for the fandom is almost entirely based on the illusion that being a furry = beastiality and that furries are responsible for children being exposed to sexualized cartoon animals, therefore encouraging beastiality.



Those Reddit users are either weak troll's or like you said dumb as hell. Because anthro art isn't a furry only concept there a shit ton of art of anthro's made by non furries that goes by 1000 of years. Sounds like there making up a conspiracy to bash a group because it shatters there view on sex and what a grown adult allowed to enjoy.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 3, 2019)

Personally? I can’t really answer any of these questions, fren, as I haven’t really experienced it outside of media and the most popular examples I heard about. Hate can come from just about everywhere, though.

The closest I’ve come to furry hate is my brother, but my family doesn’t listen to him, anyway. He’s a total butthead that disrespects our household. My family is mostly accepting because they don’t really know what a furry is, and they’re generally accepting people, anyway. My friends are the same way.

I don’t really know a lot of people, though, so that could be why I haven’t experienced furry hate before. But, yeah! I don’t really have any experience, sorry...


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Dec 7, 2019)

*1.* I've come across furry hate many times but they don't bother me, just trolls that have nothing better to do. 
*2.* Things like "furry cringe compilations" and sub reddits like "yiff in hell" are pretty popular.  Although most people posting these kinds of things just think that we are weird there is definitely many who just decide to hate us after watching how "cringe" we are. I know that the sub reddit yiff in hell had a problem with people encouraging violence against furries, mods and admins were far from happy about that. 
*3.* We have a bit of a bad reputation since the fandom is pretty sexual. And some of us are alternative lifestyleists. Because it's an "animal" fandom people just assume that we are all zoophiles. If not zoophiles we are just "a sad group of cringe incels with a fedoras that lives in mums basement". 
*4.* I know that some people try to sabotage furry conventions by calling hotels and telling them that we are selling illegal porn or movie copies.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 7, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> *1.* I've come across furry hate many times but they don't bother me, just trolls that have nothing better to do.
> *2.* Things like "furry cringe compilations" and sub reddits like "yiff in hell" are pretty popular.  Although most people posting these kinds of things just think that we are weird there is definitely many who just decide to hate us after watching how "cringe" we are. I know that the sub reddit yiff in hell had a problem with people encouraging violence against furries, mods and admins were far from happy about that.
> *3.* We have a bit of a bad reputation since the fandom is pretty sexual. And some of us are alternative lifestyleists. Because it's an "animal" fandom people just assume that we are all zoophiles. If not zoophiles we are just "a sad group of cringe incels with a fedoras that lives in mums basement".
> *4.* I know that some people try to sabotage furry conventions by calling hotels and telling them that we are selling illegal porn or movie copies.



So pretty much the hate is from a mainly online crowd that too dumb to even have a basic argument & use hostile tactics while going on how were the nutcases.  The fandom's core concept is very old anthro's have been in our culture since we were cavemen.


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 9, 2019)

Furry hate is just a troll trying to bait you.
They're there to get their shits and giggles, if you don't feed the troll they go away.


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Dec 9, 2019)

Thrar'Ixauth said:


> Furry hate is just a troll trying to bait you.
> They're there to get their shits and giggles, if you don't feed the troll they go away.


Some take it very seriously. Some think that we encourage Zoophilia and therefore there are many who actually encourage people to use violence means against us or dox us.


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 10, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> Some take it very seriously. Some think that we encourage Zoophilia and therefore there are many who actually encourage people to use violence means against us or dox us.



Those people are not the vast majority though, they're a very minor group. I would say the vast majority are trolls are looking for lawls because as I've seen people are easily baited and feed them.


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Dec 10, 2019)

Thrar'Ixauth said:


> Those people are not the vast majority though, they're a very minor group. I would say the vast majority are trolls are looking for lawls because as I've seen people are easily baited and feed them.


Yeah and I'm glad they are few. However, they should not be ignored.


----------



## Dee113 (Dec 10, 2019)

Im not sure if furry hate is a thing in itself but there are many people who find the fandom distasteful. I believe this is due to unfavorable stereotypes (overly sexual deviants, etc) and the cringy underbelly of the community. I have identified as a furry myself for over a decade and still find it embarrassing to tell people. I do believe a lot of people judge individuals who identify as being a furry. For reasons already listed.


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 11, 2019)

Furry hate I find to be particularly more common than most other people here. I guess it's because I hang around communities with younger age groups? Idk.

On Reddit especially, there's people insulting furries quite often, even for a drawing of an anthro animal that doesn't even look like "furry art." It's ridiculous.


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 11, 2019)

i think it's really funny that people shout at furries on the internet, which furries helped build (not just community wise, but also furries have been behind the scenes of tech for a long time as well!). i've had a lot of mixed or negative reactions to using furry avatars publicly in vrchat, but vrchat isn't exactly the most upstanding example of human decency sometimes so it doesn't really mean much. and it's easy to ignore, too.

i think more than hate, which is usually just people wanting to get a rise out of you, what i think needs more addressing is people with misconceptions on what furry is. before talking about it with folks in public more frequently, i didn't realize a lot of knowledge on what the "furry fandom" generally is wasn't obvious to non-furs. so getting the word out and having discussions seems really important, more than addressing people who want to have reasons to be nasty to other folks. you gotta get through to them and inform them before the mean folks imprint their view on it instead.


----------



## Filter (Dec 11, 2019)

Cosmic Kosmo said:


> i think it's really funny that people shout at furries on the internet, which furries helped build (not just community wise, but also furries have been behind the scenes of tech for a long time as well!).


I know, right? The irony is lost on them. Furries have a history as heroes of science and tech (among other things). Only instead of wearing a mask and a cape, they assume anthropomorphic animal identities.

Not all, obviously, but there's some truth to the meme:


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 12, 2019)

Filter said:


> I know, right? The irony is lost on them. Furries have a history as heroes of science and tech (among other things). Only instead of wearing a mask and a cape, they assume anthropomorphic animal identities.
> 
> Not all, obviously, but there's some truth to the meme:



No wonder when furry mods had to get good when any anti fur used very hostile tactics to attack people.


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 12, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> Yeah and I'm glad they are few. However, they should not be ignored.


Never did say they should be ignored, just wouldn't reply to them is all (If they're that spiteful, I'm pretty sure no words or reasoning will get to them.) More I wish schools teach people not to post information like address/real names on their account. If people are spiteful enough there is programs that will sift through the internet looking for certain text.



Tendo64 said:


> Furry hate I find to be particularly more common than most other people here. I guess it's because I hang around communities with younger age groups? Idk.
> 
> On Reddit especially, there's people insulting furries quite often, even for a drawing of an anthro animal that doesn't even look like "furry art." It's ridiculous.



To be honest reddit is horrible site for having an opinion, if you don't agree with the vast majority of the sub reddit it's prepare to get down voted and silenced.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 12, 2019)

Thrar'Ixauth said:


> To be honest reddit is horrible site for having an opinion, if you don't agree with the vast majority of the sub reddit it's prepare to get down voted and silenced.



My heaviest downvotes were on the headphone sub. The issue is that the average user is dumb as hell and just accept what said to them as fact from the subs community. I've been downvoted for not getting there point on BA drivers earphone use and calling out there ignorance about it.

I've had replies from some random users refuse to do basic googling to check what term i use. Instead just low key mock me with no thought has dumb they come of as.


----------



## Rarum (Dec 23, 2019)

I think most people don’t know what furries are, and don’t care anyway — most of my family falls into that category. Actually, I’ve noticed that most hate against furries tends to come from nerds of other groups.

There was an animation student in my figure drawing class who talked at least a few times a week about how weird furries were, and of his general dislike of DeviantArt because of all the furry content. This was quite awkward, as he appeared to be making the assumption that none of us were furries. He also felt the need to explain to us what vore was (as if I didn’t know...ha!) and how weird he thought it was. I just can’t help but wonder why he spent so much time looking at it if he didn’t like it. Hmm.

unfortunately my main group of friends is also like this. They are really into Star Wars, Pokemon, Mario, and just general nerd fandom. But one day my friend was watching Yu Gi Oh Abridged, which had a joke about furries in one of the episodes. He asked me “have you ever heard of furries?” This was before I knew much about the fandom, but was considering becoming a part of it. I uncomfortably answered “yes” and he said “man, they’re so weird because...” and he listed all these reasons. I knew most of them were crap so I dismissed them and told him it’s just another fandom on the Internet. But I was too nervous to say that I was in said fandom. 

Sadly my friend group still makes fun of furries and fursuiters online or when we’re at comic conventions. Which is bad. The funny thing is, they’re actually really nice and friendly people except for when the topic of furries comes up. They’re far from terrible people, and we’ve had some good times hanging out and all that. I’m going to have to put a stop to it at some point, but at the same time...is it really worth it? Maybe I can just keep changing the subject whenever it comes up? 

They don’t know I am one, but one has questioned it before and I quickly changed the subject. They keep showing me furry art, especially the erotic stuff, saying like “lol this is so cringe” and I just do not know how to respond. ._. That’s like showing someone hentai and saying “haha anime is so terrible because it’s all hentai” except it isn’t. 

I feel like some people just want to hate something due to feeling ashamed about what they like, on some level, even if it’s subconscious and they’re not fully cognizant of it. Like if you’re an uber Star Wars or Pokemon nerd, you might want to put down furries in order to make yourself feel better about the abnormal things *you* like. It’s a rather ugly aspect of human psychology, and it needs to be stopped. The question is how.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 23, 2019)

Rarum said:


> They don’t know I am one, but one has questioned it before and I quickly changed the subject. They keep showing me furry art, especially the erotic stuff, saying like “lol this is so cringe” and I just do not know how to respond. ._. That’s like showing someone hentai and saying “haha anime is so terrible because it’s all hentai” except it isn’t.


I can see at least two ways of responding to that without explicitly admitting that you're furry:
- Do the same to whatever they're into. This could backfire if they _also_ think the fandom surrounding whatever it is is cringey, though. It's also perpetuating/normalizing the cycle of "put down other things to make yourself feel better" to some degree, so definitely has drawbacks.
- Tell them "could you please stop doing that; I know some furries and it's making me uncomfortable that you keep doing this." It's technically true. If they refuse to at least tone it down, they're not being very good friends.

Incidentally, there's an artist on FA who does really good furry Star Wars fan art. Like, I, who am not very into Star Wars and have trouble recognizing people most of the time, could recognize her Obi-Wan Kenobi before reading the submission title/description. Most of it is a ways back in her gallery at this point, it seems, but here's one example: www.furaffinity.net: STAR WARS: Mandalore Redeemed by Wielder


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 23, 2019)

Rarum said:


> I just can’t help but wonder why he spent so much time looking at it if he didn’t like it. Hmm.



People love droning about whatever they hate for valdation or attention points. With no clue at how immature or insecure it comes of as.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

A decent chunk of the 'furry haters' are, I feel, secretly themselves furry but too ginger to admit it.
So they test the water by making derisive comments about furries.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A decent chunk of the 'furry haters' are, I feel, secretly themselves furry but too ginger to admit it.
> So they test the water by making derisive comments about furries.



I always get a giggle when they act shocked when a anti furry group turns on them. Never understood the insecurity furries show, Never had any issues in real life and never take stuff seriously online. Since i know a lot would never say the stuff in person.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 23, 2019)

Purplefuzz said:


> I always get a giggle when they act shocked when a anti furry group turns on them. Never understood the insecurity furries show, Never had any issues in real life and never take stuff seriously online. Since i know a lot would never say the stuff in person.



I guess it's very similar to the 'angry homophobe turns out to be insecure gay man' trope- but with fewer social consequences.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Dec 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I guess it's very similar to the 'angry homophobe turns out to be insecure gay man' trope- but with fewer social consequences.



Pretty much is but i find it perplexing how much of deal people on both sides make of a hobby based on a very old fantasy trope. I never seen this attuide in other hobbies/communties, i assume is this there first hobby and find it hard to belive they don't react the same way in other hobbies?.


----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't know, probably because of all the kinky stuff, comes with being part of the community I guess. Kind of hard to avoid all the prorn.


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 12, 2020)

I've been fortunate enough to avoid any issues with furry hate, maybe because I calmly and quietly explained... maybe because most people don't care in general... I mean, I had someone ask why I drew dogs all the time (what a question!) and made them sexy, and I told him it was something to do, and he shut up about it. Generally I tell people I prefer to draw anthros or furries because of the challenge it presents me. Most people respect that. Of course I don't tell people that sometimes porn or naughty things are drawn, because that's nobody's business but my audience.

As for how bad is it... I think that's been illustrated by other posters well enough. It's not something that can be classed a "hate crime" but people have sometimes been horrible to furries. It's prevalent in a LOT of fandoms, despite what some people think, there are people who either hate you for being in that fandom, or hate you for being part of a subset of the fandom (like a certain type of shipper). People who ship Kirk/Spock still get death threats despite the fact that a) it's been around literally since the show was on in the 1960s b) it's basically canonically confirmed by Gene Rddenberry. I mean if you disagree you're welcome to, hell I cherry-pick my canons all the time. But to threaten to kill someone 'cause they like something you don't? That's just ridiculous. Calm down, it doesn't hurt you.

I think the fact that the (loud) hate has subsided except for antis is because we're quick to vilify and put out of the fandom the people who cross those lines that should never be. But you know, there will always be some people who don't give a shit and treat people with cruelty. Kill them (joking).


----------

